# room for two Saturday Destin trip



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

if the weather cooperates will have room for two divers for this Saturday January 25th out of Destin text me if interested 777 6722 thanks


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd love to go, but I'm busy this weekend. Don't forget to weigh and photograph your catches for the derby!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...fishing-derby-2014-thread-283977/#post2327841


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

don't you be shootin' nothin' big now, ya hear?


----------

